# April 23rd Fresno, CA MECA MECA MECA



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Forbidden Tattoo
4164 E Olive Ave.
Fresno, CA 93702
559-840-0096

Register 9am
Judging 11am

SPL, Park and Pound, SQ, SQ2, SQ2+, Install, RTA


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Another bitchin show. Too bad you SQ guys keep missing these valley shows..... Details and pics at MECA-NorCal on facebook.


----------

